# cellspacing für eine Zeile?



## Pencil (14. Mai 2002)

hy, ich würde gern meine letzte Spalte ganz rechts haben(meine erste soll ganz links bleiben:

hier ist mein quelltext..:

<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">
<br>
<table border="1" cellspacing="10" >
<tr>
<td>Return to Castle Wolfenstein
</td>
<td>News
</td>
<td>Medal of Honour: Allied Assault
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>News
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Allgemeines
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Story
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Singleplayer
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SP-Cheats
</td>
</tr>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Eastereggs
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>

Wie mache ich das richtig?

Medal of Honour soll ganz rechts stehen

hope you help


----------



## Zorck (14. Mai 2002)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht ganz! Die Spalten sind doch immer ganz links bzw. ganz rechts!?!? 
Wenn du den Text rechts bzw. links ausrichten willst geht das doch ganz einfach mit 


```
<td align="right">BLABLA</td>
```

Ich weiß aber echt nicht, ob das das ist was du meinst.
Wenn nicht musst du das nochmal genauer erklären.


----------



## Pencil (14. Mai 2002)

ich meine das soll alles über die ganze fläche verteilt sein... 

die ganze tabelle...

und dazu soll die mittlere spalte die größte sein..

hope you help

:-(


----------



## Zorck (14. Mai 2002)

na dann musst du doch einfach eine gewisse breite für die Spalten festlegen.Entweder prozentual oder absolut.
Also:


```
<table width="100%">
        <tr>
          <td width="10%" align="left">Bla</td>
          <td  width="80%">Mitte</td>
          <td width="10%" align="right">Bla</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
```

meintest du das so??


----------



## Pencil (14. Mai 2002)

jup. thx

you helped

;-)


----------



## Pencil (14. Mai 2002)

*ich brauche nochmal hilfe*

also die eine Zeile in der 2. spalte soll jetzt die ganze 2. Spalte ausfüllen




das eine News soll praktisch unter RTCW und das andere unter MOHAA und wie gesagt das News in der Mitte soll die ganze Spalte bis nach unten hin "besetzen"

hier mein Quellcode:

<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">
<br>
<table border="1" width="100%">
<tr>
<td width="10%">Return to Castle Wolfenstein</td>
<td width="80%"> News </td>
<td width="10%">Medal of Honour: Allied Assault </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>News</td>
<td>News</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Allgemeines
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Story
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Singleplayer
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>SP-Cheats
</td>
</tr>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Eastereggs
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>


wie geht das 

hope you help


----------



## kasi (14. Mai 2002)

Also zuerst, wenn du bei der Tabellenbreite 100% angibst, sollte bei den Zellen bei der Breite auch 100% rauskommen. Fehldarstellungen sind sonst nämlich vorprogrammiert.

Wenn du zwei Spalten hast, aber nur eine davon über die Breite geht, so solltest du beide Spalten verbinden.
Möglich ist das mit "rowspan".
Beispiel:
<td rowspan="2">Diese zwei Zeilen wurden miteinander verbunden</td>


----------



## Pencil (14. Mai 2002)

100% breite.. steht doch da 10,80,10(das ist glaub ich 100, soweit mich meine mathe künste nicht täuschen )

also rospawn funzt net.. ich habe den quelltext jetzt so:


<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF">
<br>
<table border="0" width="100%">
<tr>
<td width="10%">Return to Castle Wolfenstein</td>
<td width="80%" >Counter </td>
<td width="10%">Medal of Honour: Allied Assault </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">News</td>
<td rospawn="7">News</td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">News</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Allgemeines
</td>
<td>
</td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Allgemeines
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Story
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Story
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Singleplayer
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">1. Level
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">SP-Cheats
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">2. Level
</td>
</tr>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Eastereggs
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Singleplayer
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Multiplayer
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Eastereggs
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">(In-)Gamebrowser
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Egoshooter Neuerungen
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Das HUD
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Cheats
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Activity Icons</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Multiplayer
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Das Limbomenü
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Waffen
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Das Punktesystem
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Konsole
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Tipps
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Mapbeschreibung
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Waffen
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Shots
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Konsole
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Die Presse
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Info
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Downloads
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Performance
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Foren
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Demos
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Öffentlich
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Internetspiel
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Intern
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Mapbeschreibung
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Links
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Assault/Beach
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Umfragen
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Castle/Communique
</td>
<td></td>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Staff
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Depot/Destruction
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Sub/Village
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">DBS/Carnage Canyon
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Flooded Town/Bridge
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Mods
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Journey into the Dark
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Resident Evil
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Special Forces
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Wolftactics
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">No Man's land
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Lost in Time
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Die Presse
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Downloads
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Foren
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Öffentlich
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#003333">Intern
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Links
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Umfragen
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td bgcolor="#034003">Staff
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>


hope you help



;-)


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

*Noch weitere Fragen*

1. Wie heisst nochmal der Befehl für den Kopf einer Tabelle(bitte sagt mal.. mir ist er entfallen)
2. Wie mache ich es das ein Link nicht unterstrichen ist
3. Wie mache ich ein Onmouseover bei Hintergrundfarben in einer Tabelle? hat jemand nen beispiel?

hope you help

;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Mai 2002)

zu 1:

```
<th> ... </th> <!-- table head -->
```


zu 2:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
    a:link  // das gleiche mit a:active, a:hover und a:visited
    {
        text-decoration: none;
    }
-->
</style>
```


zu 3:

```
<table onMouseOver="this.bgColor='123456';" onMouseOut="this.bgColor='';"> ... </table>
```

regrets,
wicked


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

zu 1. ich will in den header nen logo einfügen.. aber jetzt ist das logo nur in einer spalte.. ist der header nicht normalerweise ohne spalten sondern nur als eine zeile?

hope you help

;-)


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

zu 2. ich habe das jetzt in eine externe css namens layout.css geschrieben..

wie heisten der befehl um die CSS aufzurufen(in der html datei)

hope you help

:-(


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

zu 3. bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus:

<td onMouseOver="this.bgColor='034003';" onMouseOut="this.bgColor='024003';">Allgemeines
</td>

aber wenn ich am anfang noch nicht drauf bin, dann ist es schwarz und wenn ich drauf war und wieder raufgehe, dann verändert sich die Farbe nciht;(( 

hope you help

;-)


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. Mai 2002)

zu 2:
im head:

```
<link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css" type="text/css">
```

zu3:
nimm mal das:
this.style.backgroundColor

du solltest nur zusätzlich noch bgcolor="die farbe die bei onmouseout eintritt" definieren


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

zu 2.
funzt net, der link ist immer noch unterstrichen:

das ist meine css-datei:

<style type="text/css">
<!-- a:link; ;  a:hover ; a:visited
 { 
text-decoration: none; 
} --> 
</style> 
<style type="text/css">
<!-- a:active;
 { 
text-decoration: none; 
} --> 
</style> 
<style type="text/css">
<!-- a:hover;
 { 
text-decoration: none; 
} --> 
</style> 
<style type="text/css">
<!-- a:visited;
 { 
text-decoration: none; 
} --> 
</style> 

hope you help

:-(


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

zu3.
dieser andere befehl hatte genau den selben effekt,,.. obwohl ich onmouseover und out mit farben definiert habe 

hope you help

;-)


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Mai 2002)

eins:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/aufbau.htm
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/zellen_verbinden.htm 

zwei:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/pseudoformate.htm 
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/formate/einbinden.htm

drei:
siehe anhang.


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

juhu. 1 und 3. klappen aber bei 2. gehts immer noch nit, das der unterstrich beim link weg ist:

das ist mein externes CSS(layout.css):

<style type="text/css"> 
a:link { font-weight:bold; color:#0000E0; text-decoration:none } 
a:visited { font-weight:bold; color:#000080; text-decoration:none } 
a:hover { font-weight:bold; color:#E00000; text-decoration:none } 
a:active { font-weight:bold; color:#E00000; text-decoration:none } 
a:focus { font-weight:bold; color:#00E000; text-decoration:none } 
</style> 

und das hier ist der link im headerbereich des html dokumentes

<link rel="stylesheet" href="layout.css" type="text/css">

was habe ich falsch gemacht


hope you help


----------



## sam (15. Mai 2002)

ähm eine externe css-datei enthält kein "<style type="text/css">" und "</style>"......nur so nebenbei


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

und wie schreibt man das dann?

hope you help

:-(


----------



## sam (15. Mai 2002)

einfach den code in die externe css-datei
ohne "<style type="text/css">" und "</style>"


----------



## Pencil (15. Mai 2002)

*das ich da nicht selber draufgekommen bin*

cool, thx, jetzt klappts 

danke allen die geholfen haben, ich werde sicher euch bald wieder mit Fragen zuschütten 

you helped

;-)


----------



## sam (15. Mai 2002)

*Re: das ich da nicht selber draufgekommen bin*



> _Original geschrieben von [DS]-=Pencil=- _
> *ich werde sicher euch bald wieder mit Fragen zuschütten *


das sind wir gewohnt...


----------

